# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Powerball

## gesha_kul

Продам вот такой повербол +чехол (оригинальный) 400 гр , черёмушки, самовывоз, идеальное состояние мехонизма и корпуса. Датчик " всего " присутсвует. http://www.volan.ru/Powerballs . Тот что синий

----------


## gesha_kul

Ап

----------


## gesha_kul

Ап

----------


## gesha_kul

Ап

----------


## gesha_kul

Ап

----------


## gesha_kul

Торга нет

----------


## gesha_kul

Ап

----------


## gesha_kul

Ап

----------


## gesha_kul

Ап

----------


## ZooL_

200 и забираю.

----------


## gesha_kul

> 200 и забираю.


 Спасибо сам потренеруюсь

----------


## Cyrion

> Спасибо сам потренеруюсь


 А смысл его продавать по цене нового,если он б\у?

----------


## gesha_kul

Новый стоит около 500 гр  и чехол 100 гр торг никто не отменял но не в половину!

----------


## ZooL_

1- (Сам потренируюсь) Смысл вам его тогда продавать? Если вы тренируетесь! (Противоречие...)
2- (PowerBall) принадлежит к вещам так сказать поигрался и забыл! Тратиться в 400грн на временную игрушку, согласитесь маразм. По этому я и предложит 200, и то это даже много!
3- ( НОВЫЙ 460грн на ) Powerball Neon Green Pro Оф.Сайте Украина
А то что чехол, таскать с собой гирю везде, абсолютно никто не будет, как правило такие вещи лежат дома, в "чехле" 
PS. Тот человек который решит покупать такую дорогую безделушку, я уверен что купит новую, ибо 60грн экономить, на 4-сотрях....  %)

PSS. По причине того же что вы его продаете, я и предлагаю, аналогично поиграюсь пару месяцем и будет валяться. Только в моём случае, я не хочу выкинуть 4-сотни.

----------


## Cyrion

Геша просто хитрый одэссыт)))

----------


## gesha_kul

350

----------


## gesha_kul

Up

----------


## gesha_kul

Ап

----------


## gesha_kul

Ап

----------


## gesha_kul

Up

----------


## Аллик

Есть еще или продан?

----------


## gesha_kul

Есть

----------


## alfa

200?

----------


## gesha_kul

350

----------


## gesha_kul

Ап

----------


## gesha_kul

Ап

----------


## gesha_kul

Продаётся фирменный

----------


## gesha_kul

Продаётся

----------


## ROM-KA

> Продам вот такой повербол +чехол (оригинальный) 400 гр , черёмушки, самовывоз, идеальное состояние мехонизма и корпуса. Датчик " всего " присутсвует. http://www.volan.ru/Powerballs . Тот что синий


 Ссылка битая...

----------


## gesha_kul

Попробуйте в гугле , очень хорошее состояние

----------


## gesha_kul

Продаётся

----------


## [email protected]

Вот это ркальная цена-
 https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2195859

----------


## gesha_kul

http://www.uaballs.com/dir_poddelki.htm
Это подделка ( по 80 гр ) 100%
Там же гляньте что почём
Моя модель премиум
Товарищ такую купил кстати во всё по 3, шлак неуправляемый

----------


## ROM-KA

Так дайте рабочую ссылку на Ваш девайс.
Не понять какая модель продается?

----------


## gesha_kul



----------


## gesha_kul

Продаётся

----------


## gesha_kul

Цена - та же

----------


## gesha_kul

Цена 2013 года - 350 гр

----------


## gesha_kul

350

----------

